# Probleme beim Teichpflanzen pflanzen mit Blähton und Sand



## gesundhund (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin grade dabei, meinen neu angelegten Gartenteich mit Pflanzen zu bestücken und benutze als Substrat - wie hier mehrfach empfohlen - Blähton und Sand. Also nach dem Prinzip: In den Pflanzkorb eine Lage Moskitonetz (oder alte Gardine), dann zur Hälfte mit Blähton füllen, Pflanze rein und mit Sand auffüllen, Gardine umschlagen, Steine drauf, langsam ins Wasser sinken lassen.

Beim ersten Versuch ist mir erst mal der ganze Blähton nach oben geschwämmt. Ok, da wurde mir sehr schnell klar, dass man den Blähton vorher wässern sollte, damit er schwerer wird. Auch den Sand habe ich vorher nass gemacht und natürlich auch gut angedrückt. Trotzdem ist die ganze Masse samt Pflanze aber total locker, sobald ich den Korb ins Wasser stelle, teilweise lösen sich die Pflanzen sogar ganz und kommen wieder an die Oberfläche geschwommen!  

Hiiiiiiilfeeeeeeee, was mache ich falsch??? Ich kann doch keine Ziegelsteine auf die Körbe legen...  
Irgendwann werden sich die Pflanzen wahrscheinlich/hoffentlich im Blähton verankern und die ganze "Konstruktion" wird stabiler...aber bis dahin...?

Hab jetzt erst mal aufgegeben - hoffe auf schnelle Hilfe von euch :beeten: 

Ach, und bei der Gelegenheit vielleicht noch ne kleine Frage: Ich hab gelesen, dass man die Pflanzen für eine Eingewöhnungsphase erst mal alle in die flachste Zone stellen soll. Wie lange dauert diese Phase?
Und ist es schlimm, wenn einige Pflanzen (weil sie noch so klein sind) erst noch ganz unter der Wasseroberfläche verschwinden?

Grüße und Danke,
Steffi


----------



## karsten. (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme beim Teichpflanzen pflanzen mit Blähton und Sand*

Hallo Steffi

wo wurde denn *hier* _Blähton mit Sand mehrfach empfohlen_ ?


 


das betrifft __ Teichrosen und andere Schwimmblattpflanzen damit sie erstmal solange Blattstängel ausbilden wie für den geplanten Standort benötigt

mfG


----------



## Ulumulu (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme beim Teichpflanzen pflanzen mit Blähton und Sand*

Hallo Steffi


Ich kenne nur das Lehm/Sand gemisch als gutes Pflanzensubstrat für den Teich.


Gruß Daniel


----------



## gesundhund (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme beim Teichpflanzen pflanzen mit Blähton und Sand*

Hallo Karsten,

also, die genauen Seiten/Threads weiß ich nicht mehr. Ich hatte aber u.a. irgendwo einen Link zu dieser Seite: http://freenet-homepage.de/both-m/teichbau.html gefunden und fand das, was da beschrieben wird, ganz einleuchtend (von wegen Teicherde hat im Teich nix zu suchen, da viel zu nährstoffreich...)

Außerdem hat mir das YvonneMietze auch empfohlen...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5514

Viele Grüße,
Steffi


----------



## karsten. (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme beim Teichpflanzen pflanzen mit Blähton und Sand*

na dann    

das muss ich wohl überlesen haben  



 es kann immer nur gebrochener Blähton gemeint sein und Sand ist nicht gleich Sand. 


das mit der Teicherde ist was gaaanz Anderes 
die will nun wirklich Keiner !

klimpere mal oben in die Suchfunktion *Substrat* oder *Lehm* rein .... !

oder schau gleich mal in die Fachbeiträge !

Schlimm sind die mineralischen Varianten egal ab Kies Blähton Blähschiefer 
usw. nicht   aber ihre Eignung muss man im Einzelfall prüfen.

ich hab Lava Kies Lehm Sand und Zeolith 

jeder hat was Anderes ,
wenn´s geht is gut

mfG


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme beim Teichpflanzen pflanzen mit Blähton und Sand*

Hallo nochmal, 

sry, dass ich dir erst jetzt antworte, war ein paar Tage nicht am Rechner

Also, ich habe den Ton von meinem Zoofachgeschäft, sieht aus wie Seramis, nur wesendlich billiger. Das hab ich, nach Empfehlung, zur Hälfte mit Sand gemischt, gut gewässert, und dann schön die Pflanzen mit eingegraben. 
Meine Töpfe habe ich mit alten TShirts ausgeschlagen, damit die Erde nicht ausspühlt, dadrauf eine Hand voll Kieselsteine, damit die Töpfe schwer genug sind

Aufgeschwommen ist mir hier nix.... 
Ist ja merkwürdig...


----------



## gesundhund (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme beim Teichpflanzen pflanzen mit Blähton und Sand*

Hallo Yvonne,

ich glaube, ich hab des Rätsels Lösung inzwischen auch schon gefunden (und sie war im Grunde so offensichtlich, dass ich es kaum erzählen mag)... 
Es war einfach so, dass ich aufgrund der Warnungen hier im Forum vor Kies im Teich (wegen Algen) bei meinen ersten Pflanzversuchen sehr sparsam mit den Steinen war, die ich oben in den Topf gelegt habe...

Da es aber anscheinend nicht anders funktioniert, hab ich jetzt einfach ne größere Menge Kieselsteine oben drauf gelegt (vor allem um die Pflanze herum)...und siehe da: Es scheint zu funktionieren! Außerdem sieht es auch noch ganz hübsch aus... Hoffe allerdings, dass sie so trotzdem noch Ausläufer bilden können...!

Man könnte die Steine ja sicherlich irgendwann, wenn die Pflanzen sich verankert haben, wieder reduzieren. Aber man kann es mit der Angst vor Algenwachstum manchmal vielleicht auch etwas übertreiben...  

Hast du denn wirklich auch ganz ohne Dünger gearbeitet? Irgendwie tun sie mir ja doch ein bisschen leid, die Pflänzchen, wie sie da in ihrem nährstofflosen Sandbett sitzen...  

LG, Steffi


----------



## sabine71 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme beim Teichpflanzen pflanzen mit Blähton und Sand*

Hallo Steffi,

die Nährstoffe ziehen die Pflanzen sich aus deinem Teich


----------

